# Contraste entre subjuntivo e indicativo - oraciones temporales



## koprivova

hola atodos! soy estudiante de español y tengo la siguiente duda:

en el siguiente ejercicio, debo escoger el tiempo más adecuado.

-"cuando _necesites/necesitarás_ ayuda, no dudes/dudas en contactarme".

la respuesta correcta es:

"cuando necesites ayuda, no dudes en contactarme".

Ahora bien, mi pregunta es por qué?? porque el verbo "dudar", va en imperativo?, es porque es el futuro?, en cual caso debería de utilizar "no dudas"?

ayudenme por favor porque debo de presentar un examen y no comprendo bien este ejemplo. Conozco la respuesta, pero no se por qué es asi?


----------



## Ivy29

koprivova said:


> hola atodos! soy estudiante de español y tengo la siguiente duda:
> 
> en el siguiente ejercicio, debo escoger el tiempo más adecuado.
> 
> -"cuando _necesites/necesitarás_ ayuda, no dudes/dudas en contactarme".
> 
> la respuesta correcta es:
> 
> "cuando necesites ayuda, no dudes en contactarme".
> 
> Ahora bien, mi pregunta es por qué?? porque el verbo "dudar", va en imperativo?, es porque es el futuro?, en cual caso debería de utilizar "no dudas"?
> 
> ayudenme por favor porque debo de presentar un examen y no comprendo bien este ejemplo. Conozco la respuesta, pero no se por qué es asi?


 

El imperativo en negativo usa los *tiempos presentes de subjuntivo*.

Ivy29


----------



## Dudu678

No, no es por ese motivo. Es un motivo semántico, no gramatical. Es un ofrecimiento que se hace a la persona. Piénsalo en inglés y simplificado:

_Si necesitas ayuda, contacta conmigo._
_If you need any help, contact me_.

Sin embargo, si queremos expresar un hecho comprobado, diríamos:

_Si necesitas ayuda, (tú) contactas conmigo.
Every time / if you need any help, you contact me.

_Espero que ahora lo veas más claro.


----------



## Dudu678

Ivy29 said:


> El imperativo en negativo usa los *tiempos presentes de subjuntivo*.


Esa *no era la pregunta*. El forero preguntaba por qué se usa el imperativo en lugar del indicativo.

Saludos.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> From original post:
> Ahora bien, mi pregunta es por qué?? porque el verbo "dudar", va en imperativo?, es porque es el futuro?, en cual caso debería de utilizar "no dudas"?


El _Presente Subjuntivo_ (que yo *dude*, que tu *dudes*...)se puede utilizar para dar una orden más gentil/sensible a una persona que respetas o a alguién que no quieres ofender, algo así, haber que piensan los demas.
En italiano también existe una forma "menos brusca/fuerte" para expresar el imperativo:

Español (no+subjuntivo): no lo llames así, no me digas eso, no te preocupes...
Italiano (non+infinitivo): non chiamarlo così, non dirmi ciò, non preoccuparti...

Cada idioma tiene diferentes maneras para decir el imperativo más cordialmente, algo que también me causó duda. 
"Dudas" jamás se puede usar como imperativo, solo para su función _indicativa_:
>Tú siempre dudas
>¿Tú no dudas?
Aunque "duda" sí se puede usar como imperativo.


----------



## Dudu678

Insisto: el forero pregunta *por qué se usa imperativo*. El forero *ya sabe que está en "imperativo"*. El forero *quiere saber por qué no se usa indicativo*.

Nota: se utiliza subjuntivo porque es la forma de dar órdenes en la forma negativa, cosa que, repito, *el koprivova ya conoce.*


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

Yo pienso que se pueden decir de las dos maneras.

Por ejemplo,

Si necesitas ayuda, me deces(más cortés)/dime (más fuerte)

Cuando necesites (ya que es una accion futuristica) ayuda me dices/dime/no dudes en contactarme/no dudas en contactarme

¿Qué piensan uds. con respecto a esto?

¿Me pueden corregir todos mis errores, por favor?


----------



## Dudu678

ChocolateLover said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo pienso que se pueden decir de las dos maneras.
> 
> Por ejemplo,
> 
> Si necesitas ayuda, me d*i*ces(más cortés)/dime (más fuerte)
> 
> Cuando necesites (ya que es una accion futuristica) ayuda me dices/dime/no dudes en contactarme/no dudas  en contactarme.
> 
> ¿Qué piensan uds. con respecto a esto?
> 
> ¿Me pueden corregir todos mis errores, por favor?


Te he marcado una opción imposible.

Y, en realidad, _me dices_ es un imperativo un poco particular. De hecho, como ves, no funciona con _no dudas_ porque está en negativo.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> Si necesitas ayuda, me dices(más cortés)/dime (más fuerte)
> 
> Cuando necesites (ya que es una accion futuristica) ayuda me dices/dime/no dudes en contactarme/no dudas en contactarme


Recuerda que "dudas" nunca es imperativo. 



> El forero *quiere saber por qué no se usa infinitivo*.


Buenos días. Creo que koprivova no preguntó nada sobre el infinitivo, y ya explique que en italiano sí hay una construcción con el infinitivo pero si quieres usar el infinitivo en español tiene que llevar un pronombre enclitico (al final del verbo):
>no llamarme, no gritarme, (como un soldado o una lista de mandamientos pegado al refri)



> Ahora bien, mi pregunta es por qué?? porque el verbo "dudar", va en imperativo?, es porque es el futuro?


Sobre la cuestión del futuro realmente no hace diferencia, puedes usar el subjuntivo o la forma imperativa:
Imperativa:
>cuando necesite ayuda (ud.) no dude...
>cuando llueva, duda (tú) si debes llevarte el...
Subjuntiva:
>cuando necesiten, ¡duden!


----------



## Dudu678

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Buenos días. Creo que koprivova no preguntó nada sobre el infinitivo, y ya explique que en italiano sí hay una construcción con el infinitivo pero si quieres usar el infinitivo en español tiene que llevar un pronombre enclitico (al final del verbo).



Si ves mi mensaje, verás que lo he corregido. Quería decir "indicativo", y por error he escrito "infinitivo".






SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Sobre la cuestión del futuro realmente no hace diferencia, puedes usar el subjuntivo o la forma imperativa:
> Imperativa:
> >cuando necesite ayuda (ud.) no dude...
> >cuando llueva, duda (tú) si debes llevarte el...
> Subjuntiva:
> >cuando necesiten, ¡duden!


Creo que te equivocas mucho. Ten en cuenta que:

el imperativo afirmativo se utiliza siempre en modo imperativo.
el imperativo negativo se utiliza siempre con las formas de subjuntivo.
el imperativo afirmativo para él, usted, nosotros, ellos, ustedes es la forma del subjuntivo.
Debido a este último punto, tu teoría no es cierta, pues sería incorrecto:

_Cuando necesites, dudes._


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a los dos

Saludos


----------



## koprivova

Muchas gracias a todos por sus mensajes, estoy contento por haber recibido tantas respuestas. Muchas gracias en especial a ti DUDU678, por haber comprendido mi pregunta al 100%. Entonces la respuesta a mi pregunta es que: SE UTILIZA DE ESTA MANERA PORQUE ESTOY DANDO UNA ORDEN?, O MAS BIEN, PUEDE SER UN CONSEJO? no crees? porque si digo:

"cuando necesitas ayuda, no dudas en contactarme"... en este caso estoy utilizando el presente de indicativo en ambos verbos. Este ejemplo significa, que siempre (habitualmente), que tu necesitas ayuda, nunca dudas en contactarme. No estoy dando ordenes, solamente lo menciono...

ES ASI???

La verdad que la gramática española es bien complicada. 

Nuevamente muchas gracias,

koprivova


----------



## mhp

Dudu678 said:


> No, no es por ese motivo. Es un motivo semántico, no gramatical. Es un ofrecimiento que se hace a la persona. Piénsalo en inglés y simplificado:
> 
> _Si necesitas ayuda, contacta conmigo._
> _If you need any help, contact me_.
> 
> Sin embargo, si queremos expresar un hecho comprobado, diríamos:
> 
> _Si necesitas ayuda, (tú) contactas conmigo.
> Every time / if you need any help, you contact me.
> 
> _Espero que ahora lo veas más claro.



Dudu is correct. [Not that he needs me to tell him that!] 

 This is something that they don’t teach in most grammar books, perhaps because it promotes incorrect use of imperatives for people who don’t have a good mastery of the language.

*   Present tense can be used for imperatives. 
* 
  This is generally used to “soften” the force of a direct imperative.

  Tú te vas ahora y me esperas.
  [Vete ahora y espérame]
  Te buscas otro trabajo porque aquí no te queremos.
  [Búscate otro trabajo...]

Here, the speaker is using the present tense instead of the imperative to be more polite.


----------



## Dudu678

koprivova said:


> "cuando necesitas ayuda, no dudas en contactarme"... en este caso estoy utilizando el presente de indicativo en ambos verbos. *Este ejemplo significa, que siempre (habitualmente), que tu necesitas ayuda, nunca dudas en contactarme *. No estoy dando ordenes, solamente lo menciono...
> 
> ES ASI???
> 
> La verdad que la gramática española es bien complicada.


Un imperativo no es necesariamente una orden, también puede ser un consejo u ofrecimiento, como es el caso aquí. 



mhp said:


> Dudu is correct. [Not that he needs me to tell him that!]


It's always good reading it, though.


----------



## Outsider

koprivova said:


> -"cuando _necesites/necesitarás_ ayuda, no dudes/dudas en contactarme".
> 
> la respuesta correcta es:
> 
> "cuando necesites ayuda, no dudes en contactarme".
> 
> Ahora bien, mi pregunta es por qué?? porque el verbo "dudar", va en imperativo?, es porque es el futuro?, en cual caso debería de utilizar "no dudas"?


Sencillamente, es porque después de un «cuando» que se refiere al futuro se usa siempre el subjuntivo, nunca el indicativo.

Una razón más abstracta es que el hablante considera subjetivamente que el momento en el cual su interlocutor vay a necesitar ayuda está en un futuro imprevisible, así que no es un dato adquirido para él.


----------



## Ivy29

Dudu678 said:


> Esa *no era la pregunta*. El forero preguntaba por qué se usa el imperativo en lugar del indicativo.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Bueno , para mí esa era la razón de su pregunta. ¿Po qué se usa el subjuntivo?  en la frase que puso el forista.
Y en la negación de 'DUDAR' un mandato, un ofrecimiento, una orden cortés esa es la respuesta.

Ivy29


----------



## Dudu678

Ivy29 said:


> Bueno , para mí esa era la razón de su pregunta. ¿Po qué se usa el subjuntivo?  en la frase que puso el forista.
> Y en la negación de 'DUDAR' un mandato, un ofrecimiento, una orden cortés esa es la respuesta.


La pregunta era más bien: ¿por qué no indicativo?

Y la respuesta no tiene nada que ver con que el verbo empleado sea _dudar_, sino con que es un imperativo. No marees más la perdiz, ya ha quedado claro.


----------



## María Madrid

mhp said:


> *Present tense can be used for imperatives. *
> 
> This is generally used to “soften” the force of a direct imperative.
> 
> Tú te vas ahora y me esperas.
> [Vete ahora y espérame]
> Te buscas otro trabajo porque aquí no te queremos.
> [Búscate otro trabajo...]
> 
> Here, the speaker is using the present tense instead of the imperative to be more polite.


Hola Mhp, sabes que me maravillo con tu dominio del castellano pero en este caso no estoy muy de acuerdo. No creo que para nada sea más suave o amable ese presente. De hecho a mí me suena bastante grosero y casi más contundente que un imperativo. Así es como te hablan las madres cuando eres pequeño y están enfadadas contigo. "Te comes esto te guste o no". Saludos,


----------



## Dudu678

María Madrid said:


> No creo que para nada sea más suave o amable ese presente. De hecho a mí me suena bastante grosero y casi más contundente que un imperativo. Así es como te hablan las madres cuando eres pequeño y están enfadadas contigo. "Te comes esto te guste o no".


mhp me dio la razón, no me pareció el momento apropiado. 

Pero ahora que lo comentas, sí, al leer sus ejemplos precisamente pensé que sonaba más fuerte, menos educado, mucho más tajante.


----------



## ChocolateLover

> No creo que para nada sea más suave o amable ese presente. De hecho a mí me suena bastante grosero y casi más contundente que un imperativo. Así es como te hablan las madres cuando eres pequeño y están enfadadas contigo. "Te comes esto te guste o no". Saludos,


 
Hola:

A lo mejor es grocero en España y no en Latinoamerica Porque lo he oído con mucha frecuencia y también me enseñaron que es más cortés. O sea que lo más cortés es "¿Podrías cambiar la basura?, luego "puedes cambiar la basura?, despues "¿Cambias la basura?" Cambias la basura. Y finalmente "Cambia la basura." ¿Qué opinan los demás? ¿tanto en Latinoamerica como en España es muy grocero y sólo es algo que dirían los madres o gerentes?

Muchas gracias


----------



## mhp

María Madrid said:


> Hola Mhp, sabes que me maravillo con tu dominio del castellano pero en este caso no estoy muy de acuerdo. No creo que para nada sea más suave o amable ese presente. De hecho a mí me suena bastante grosero y casi más contundente que un imperativo. Así es como te hablan las madres cuando eres pequeño y están enfadadas contigo. "Te comes esto te guste o no". Saludos,


 Gracias María. La verdad es que no tengo ninguna gramática que hable de cómo usar el presente por imperativo. Los que tengo sólo dicen que el presente se pude utilizar en vez del imperativo. Lo que he dicho es lo que me había explicado un amigo español sobre este uso. Pero al considerar lo que tú y Dudu habéis dicho, a lo mejor, hay más sutileza de lo que pensaba. ¿Cómo os suena esa frase de Dudu: «_ Si necesitas ayuda, (tú) contactas conmigo._ »?, ¿más cortés, más contundente u otra cosa?


----------



## María Madrid

ChocolateLover said:


> A lo mejor es grocero en España y no en Latinoamerica Porque lo he oído con mucha frecuencia y también me enseñaron que es más cortés. O sea que lo más cortés es "¿Podrías cambiar la basura?, luego "puedes cambiar la basura?, despues "¿Cambias la basura?" Cambias la basura. Y finalmente "Cambia la basura." ¿Qué opinan los demás? ¿tanto en Latinoamerica como en España es muy grocero y sólo es algo que dirían los madres o gerentes?


Cuando algo es grosero e inaceptable, es inaceptable para todos, los jefes no son una excepción. No creo que ninguna persona educada se dirija a nadie como a su hijo de cinco años cuando está enfadada. Si el presente va en forma de pregunta, desde luego no queda mal. Con un tono de voz amable y la pregunta es como si hubiera un "por favor" implícito.


mhp said:


> ¿Cómo os suena esa frase de Dudu: «_ Si necesitas ayuda, (tú) contactas conmigo._ »?, ¿más cortés, más contundente o otra cosa?


 Quizá me suena forzado por lo de contactar. Mirándolo así creo que sí se puede decir el presente con un tono de voz amable y que quedaría muy coloquial, pero en tu ejemplo la amabilidad viene dada por la primera parte (si necesitas). Como si dices "si necesitas ayuda, me llamas con toda libertad". Ahí no suena grosero por lo que añades. Pero sigo diciéndo que a mí me saldría "si necesitas ayuda, llámame/me puedes llamar con toda libertad". Saludos


----------



## lazarus1907

María Madrid said:


> Cuando digo que suena como una madre enfadada a su hijo me refiero a que es absolutamente inaceptable que un adulto trate a otro así. Una grosería es una grosería, no algo que pueda decir un jefe.


No siempre:

Vuelve mañana y me traes lo que se te ha olvidado.


----------



## Ivy29

Dudu678 said:


> La pregunta era más bien: ¿por qué no indicativo?
> 
> Y la respuesta no tiene nada que ver con que el verbo empleado sea _dudar_, sino con que es un imperativo. No marees más la perdiz, ya ha quedado claro.


 
Esto fue lo que preguntó el forista :



> =Originally Posted by *koprivova*
> 
> 
> -"cuando _necesites/necesitarás_ ayuda, no dudes/dudas en contactarme".
> 
> la respuesta correcta es:
> 
> "cuando necesites ayuda, no dudes en contactarme".
> 
> *Ahora bien, mi pregunta es por qué?? porque el verbo "dudar", va en imperativo?,* es porque es el futuro?, en cual caso debería de utilizar "no dudas"?


 

Ivy29


----------



## María Madrid

Pues Lazarus, la verdad, o me lo dicen con una sonrisa enorme y tono de voz súper amable o me suena a chulería, la verdad. Saludos,


----------



## Dudu678

Y eso es lo que yo he dicho que ha preguntado.

Bueno, Ivy, lo lograste. A partir de ahora ignoro este hilo también.

De todas formas ya se ha respondido.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## virgilio

Koprivova,
              El imperativo es una subcategoria del sección sintáctica "petición directa". Una petición directa va definida como "toda proposición que recomiende corso de acción".
Para expresar las peticiones directas el modo preferido en el castellano es subjunctivo tiempo presente.
:
p.e.
Diga (al teléfono)
Dios te bendiga
Si tu hermano quiere un periòdico, que lo compre en la estación.

Esta preferencia tiene una sola excepción: cuando se trata de un imperativo jussivo (en otras palabras, cuando una persona le dice a otra persona bastante familiar para llamarla con nombre de pila que haga algo) en vez del tiempo presente del subjuntivo se usa la forma especial llamada  "imperativa".
p.e.
háblame,    idos,   cállate,  perdònalos (o en caso de leísmo) perdònales

El imperativo peró que no sea jusivo sino que prohiba una acción,  revierte al tiempo presente del subjuntivo - es decir, al modo normal para las peticiones directas castellanas:
p.e.
no te vayas,  no me vengas con tus quejas.

Yo soy inglés pero estoy convencido que los nativos me lo corregirán, en el caso que todo esto no sea cierto.

OK, natives?

Best wishes and good luck in the exam.
Virgilio


----------



## María Madrid

Primero decir que no sé que es un imperativo jussivo ni corso de acción, pero como tampoco soy una experta tampoco puedo decir mucho más al respecto

Por otra parte no creo que se pueda afirmar que en castellano el modo preferido para las peticiones directas sea el presente de subjuntivo. Para la tercera persona sí se usa el subjuntivo, pero para las demás (segunda singular y plural y primera de plural) se usa lo que en mis tiempos se llamaba imperativo y punto. La negación, efectivamente, se hace con subjuntivo. 

En cuanto a perdónales, no es un leísmo permitido usar les por los en el plural, sólo en el singular. Saludos,


----------



## mavasaso

Hola a todos,
estoy haciendo unos ejercicios sobre el contraste entre indicativo y  subjuntivo...pero no logro comprenderlo bien. Alguno de ustedes pordìa  explicarme los varios usos, por favor?
Hay estas dos frases que no logro entender porqué solo una opcion es correcta.

1.Escoge la forma correcta:
a) Creo que eres bueno; b) No creo que eres bueno; c) Creo que seas bueno; d) Supongo que seas bueno. (correcta la a)

2.Elija la respuesta correcta para completar la frase "Es muy probable que lo .......demasiado tarde":
a)sabremos; b)sepamos; c)sabemos; d)sabrìamos (correcta la b)

Gracias de antemano.


----------

